# DP Tuner



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Been Looking into DP Tuner for my 97 Powerstroke. I currently have a Bully Dog chip on it and a 4" MBRP Exhaust and have heard a lot of good about the DP Tuner. Im wondering if it would give me some more power over the bully dog (and maybe a little more smoke too )

Those of you with DP Tuners, If you dont mind me asking, what did you pay for yours and how hard was it to install? Thanks a lot - Nick


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

You can find your answers here!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=572546&highlight=turbo+flush#post572546


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks, anybody else have specific experience with a DP Tuner, and if you dont mind how much of an investment was it?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

My DP tuner ran me about 600 because I got quiet a few tunes, the price will increase with the more tunes you get. 

Jody can really tune your truck to do exactly what you want all you have to do is ask, or all his tunes that he has created work great too. If you don't like how one tune is shifting, spools the turbo, etc, etc, just tell him and he can work with you. 

They also just came out with the new F-6 chip(the F-5 being the previous and what I have) which is the only email up-datable switch on the fly chip for the 7.3 available on the market today. 

Jody tunes some of the highest HP trucks in the country, you'll get exceptional customer service (although they get pretty busy some times). 

And it should put the bully dog to shame. 

I have the gauge mount switch, mounts in the very top of my 4 gauge pillar and looks pretty sharp. You can pick and choose what position you want any of the tunes in as well. 

The install is nothing anyone that has basic mechanical skills can't handle, took me about 30 mins to have the chip in.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Forgot to say, you're gonna want to get an "over boost annihilator" which Jody sells as well, ITP diesel is the manufacture of it. 

With the hotter tunes your stock turbo will get up into the 25psi range. 

At that pressure the ECM starts to defuel the motor, to protect the turbo from over pressurizing. 

The overboost annihilator is a basics air regulator installed before the boost sensor, this will consistantly regulate the PSI in to the sensor no more than 24psi or so, by doing this you're motor will never defuel and you will never throw a check engine light. 

It's a must have with a DP tuner.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Doakster;586449 said:


> Forgot to say, you're gonna want to get an "over boost annihilator" which Jody sells as well, ITP diesel is the manufacture of it.
> 
> With the hotter tunes your stock turbo will get up into the 25psi range.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton for the info...What do you think im looking at for a total investment for an F-5 with say, high idle, stock, 80 tow, 80 econo, 120 race, and smoke setting, and the overboost annihilator ? Thanks again - Nick


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

nickv13412;586456 said:


> Thanks a ton for the info...What do you think im looking at for a total investment for an F-6 with say, high idle, stock, 80 tow, 80 econo, 120 race, and smoke setting, and the overboost annihilator ? Thanks again - Nick


Well I don't think they have a price out for the F-6 yet but it should be very soon, I think if will probably be between 250-300, that price includes one tune.

Just for reference I have the following Tunes in this order/position.

1. Stock
2. Hi Idle
3. 40HP Tow
4. 60HP Tow
5. 80HP Tow
6. 80 Economy
7. 120 Race
8. 140 Extreme (they call this 140 Aggressive now, they used to offer 140 Extreme and 140 Smoke, 140 Extreme having less smoke out the tail pipe, I think the 140 Aggressive has a fair amount of smoke, but Jody can always tune to you're liking just have to ask.

The F-5 is $200. 
Stock- Included
Hi Idle- 25
80 Eco- 45
80 Tow - 45
120 Race - 45
Smoke Setting? - 45

You're looking at 405 for the chip, plus 85-95 for the gauge mount if you choose, and 40 for the ITP overboost.

So could be $530 or so for that set up.

I would recommend getting more than just the 80 Tow setting, maybe go with a 40 Tow or 60 Tow setting too, the 80 Tow setting is pretty high HP for towing big loads, I use my 60T and 40T when I tow pretty heavy (around 10k or so)

I would also suggest getting his "codes" tunes, they will help not to throw a Check engine light. The most common light you will throw is a High Pressure Oil Light.

When towing heavy or staying full throttle(running in your tunes) for a while the stock High Pressure Oil pump usually can not keep up with the demand of oil going to the injectors, and this will throw a light. It all depends on the condition of you HPOP. Also because of this there is not a huge difference between the 120 and the 140 tunes.

I get a light sometimes when towing, but it usually goes away, and doesn't hurt the truck one bit. Get his "code" tunes if you want to avoid this. I would get these if I had to do it again.

Or you could just go all out and get "Big Oil", i.e. dual High Pressure Oil Pumps, or one of the new kits that have come out that run a stronger single High Pressure Oil Pump.

This is on the to do list for me, the truck will pull harder with big oil, but it's pricey at 2500-4000 depending on the kit.

Oh and you can price out everything on there website too.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Doakster;586480 said:


> Well I don't think they have a price out for the F-6 yet but it should be very soon, I think if will probably be between 250-300, that price includes one tune.
> 
> Just for reference I have the following Tunes in this order/position.
> 
> ...


Doakster, first off i want to sincerely thank you for all your help, info, and advice. $530 seems very reasonable for that F5, seeing as how the bully dog i have was 4 or 500 and isnt set up to my liking. Im definitely going to be contacting Jody when the funds allow it (Hopefully soon!). Thanks again for all the help - Nick


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

nickv13412;586490 said:


> Doakster, first off i want to sincerely thank you for all your help, info, and advice. $530 seems very reasonable for that F5, seeing as how the bully dog i have was 4 or 500 and isnt set up to my liking. Im definitely going to be contacting Jody when the funds allow it (Hopefully soon!). Thanks again for all the help - Nick


No prob... I can find an install video that has been created as well for you.

But Jody can answer all you're questions better than I probably can.

One tune that I would like to get is the EBPV decel tune, uses your Exhaust Back Pressure Valve as an exhaust brake, but doesn't offer any HP addition in this tune.

I asked awhile ago if he could set a tune up so you have the added HP and when you hit the brakes it operates the EBPV and when you let off it opens the EBPV, this would act exactly like an exhaust brake and you get the best of both worlds and great for towing.

I don't think he has gone anywhere with it but I might send him an email about it and put the bug in his ear.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Doakster;586496 said:


> No prob... I can find an install video that has been created as well for you.
> 
> But Jody can answer all you're questions better than I probably can.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great idea. I priced it out how i want it: high idle, stock, 40hp tow, 80 hp tow, 80 hp econo, and 140 aggressive, all settings coded, along with the guage indicator and overboost annihilator, about 550 bucks. Also going to see about a max smoke setting and look into the EBPV so maybe around 650 bones...im already getting excited


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Max Smoke Setting?

Just tell him you want the most amount of smoke possible in a tune and he'll recommend what tune to get it in, he'll make the cars disappear behind you, it's not my cup of tea but other people love stuff like that.

Or if you really want to show off, get the Lope Idle tune, it's all for show nothing else, but makes you truck act like a big block drag motor with a big cam in it. Here's an example for you. Again it's all for show and not my cup of tea.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Doakster;586519 said:


> Max Smoke Setting?
> 
> Just tell him you want the most amount of smoke possible in a tune and he'll recommend what tune to get it in, he'll make the cars disappear behind you, it's not my cup of tea but other people love stuff like that.
> 
> Or if you really want to show off, get the Lope Idle tune, it's all for show nothing else, but makes you truck act like a big block drag motor with a big cam in it. Here's an example for you. Again it's all for show and not my cup of tea.


Alright cool, ill have him loop it into one of the tunes. I just like messin with my buddies with the smoke. The Lope idle im not sure about haha


----------

